# Some adult doe rats (US Satin, smooth, Rex)



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I have some adult does here who I did keep back to breed from, but with plans changing and getting what I wanted in other litters, they aren't needed breeding wise and I would prefer them to go to a pet home and be spoiled rotten (but hopefully not get them fat...as they are...uh...'good doers' shall we say!!!) 

2 x Mink topeared does, one is US Satin and an Ok Irish actually (DOB:31/8/2010) and the other is just normal furred (DOB:25/05/2010) both very friendly.
1 x Russian Blue topeared doe (DOB:19/02/2010) who is lovely and licky and a rodentist to the extreme...
1 x Black Rex topeared doe (DOB:25/05/2010) who is sister to one of the minks, and I probably should mention both get tubby at the smell of food, so weight will have to be watched lol.

All were born here, and all can be renamed to whatever is wanted, as they tend to totally ignore me when I call them and go walkabout regardless, so I don't think they know their names :
None have ever been bred from.

Please PM me for more info, pics will be added in the next day or so


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Some pics...


----------

